# New theme



## pjk (Oct 28, 2013)

A new theme has been released. It fixes a few bugs that have existed for awhile in our old theme. Please let us know of any suggestions you have or issues that arise.


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 28, 2013)

Can't get onto my settings page; comes up with this:


Spoiler



Trying to get contenttype class id from invalid contenttype '15' on line 533 in /home/patjk/public_html/speedsolving/forum/vb/types.php
#0 /home/patjk/public_html/speedsolving/forum/vb/item/contenttype.php(111): vB_Types->getContentTypeClass('15')
#1 /home/patjk/public_html/speedsolving/forum/vb/item/contenttype.php(100): vB_Item_ContentType->loadTypeInfo()
#2 /home/patjk/public_html/speedsolving/forum/vb/model.php(302): vB_Item_ContentType->loadInfo()
#3 /home/patjk/public_html/speedsolving/forum/vb/model.php(438): vB_Model->Load()
#4 /home/patjk/public_html/speedsolving/forum/vb/collection.php(533): vB_Model->isValid()
#5 /home/patjk/public_html/speedsolving/forum/vb/collection/contenttype.php(274): vB_Collection->createItem(Array, 1)
#6 /home/patjk/public_html/speedsolving/forum/vb/collection.php(448): vB_Collection_ContentType->createItem(Array, 1)
#7 /home/patjk/public_html/speedsolving/forum/vb/model.php(348): vB_Collection->applyLoad(Resource id #49, 1)
#8 /home/patjk/public_html/speedsolving/forum/vb/model.php(302): vB_Model->loadInfo()
#9 /home/patjk/public_html/speedsolving/forum/vb/collection.php(408): vB_Model->Load(false)
#10 /home/patjk/public_html/speedsolving/forum/vb/collection.php(843): vB_Collection->Load()
#11 /home/patjk/public_html/speedsolving/forum/packages/vbattach/attach.php(291): vB_Collection->valid()
#12 /home/patjk/public_html/speedsolving/forum/includes/functions_user.php(128): vB_Attachment_Display_Multiple->__construct(Object(vB_Registry))
#13 /home/patjk/public_html/speedsolving/forum/usercp.php(1056): construct_usercp_nav('usercp')
#14 {main}


*Fatal error:* Trying to get contenttype class id from invalid contenttype '15' on line 533 in [path]/vb/types.php in *[path]/vb/vb.php* on line *286*


----------



## pjk (Oct 28, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> Can't get onto my settings page; comes up with this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Is this the settings page you're referring to: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/usercp.php?


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 28, 2013)

pjk said:


> Is this the settings page you're referring to: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/usercp.php?



Without the question mark at the end, yes. But it's working now.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 28, 2013)

Changes I've noticed;

- Sidebar is a bit brighter
- Frontpage is a bit more cramped

I don't like either of them really, but I'd take bugfixes any day


----------



## pjk (Oct 28, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> Changes I've noticed;
> 
> - Sidebar is a bit brighter
> - Frontpage is a bit more cramped
> ...


Recent threads now displays the forum it was posted in. Just a test to see if users would use that info. Hence making it a bit more cramped.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 28, 2013)

Yeah, I like the addition but it feels like nixing something else would make it look weird.

Maybe remove viewcount or something?


----------



## TimMc (Oct 28, 2013)

The side menu is a bit hard to read (colours)...


----------



## pjk (Oct 28, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> Yeah, I like the addition but it feels like nixing something else would make it look weird.
> 
> Maybe remove viewcount or something?


Done.



TimMc said:


> The side menu is a bit hard to read (colours)...


Is the blue too bright?


----------



## PranavCubes (Oct 28, 2013)

I feel that the blue is too bright for me.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 28, 2013)

pjk said:


> Done



Thanks, that's perfect. 

Also, it never occured to me that I could use ^ and v to hide stuff. Frontpage is looking nice and minimal now :3


----------



## TimMc (Oct 28, 2013)

The grey on blue is a bit difficult to read. Then again, I am sitting about three metres away from a 55" TV while trying to read it...

Tim.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Oct 28, 2013)

The new theme is ok, but the showing the sub-forum just cramps up my screen. The titles of threads take many lines . . .


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 28, 2013)

Blue is too bright for me too.


----------



## Wassili (Oct 28, 2013)

Does anyone else find that it looks like everything has been highlighted, especially the banner?


----------



## Carson (Oct 28, 2013)

The blue is pretty bright, but I don't think it would seem so extreme if not for the weird white outline around the buttons.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 28, 2013)

I say fix the bugs, leave the old look.


----------



## Carson (Oct 28, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> I say fix the bugs, leave the old look.



The only real difference I see between the "old" and "new" looks is some color variation and alignment/spacing issues in the buttons.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Oct 28, 2013)

In some forum sections it will show as read and unread


a read forum has a solved cube

an unread forum has a scrambled cube!

CREATIVE


----------



## stoic (Oct 28, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> Also, it never occured to me that I could use ^ and v to hide stuff. Frontpage is looking nice and minimal now :3



Me neither. This solved the problem I was having here


ellwd said:


> Since the homepage was updated to include "forum" against every thread, every time I go to it the page reformats four times before it settles down. Anyone else have this problem? It's really starting to make my eyes and brain hurt...


The blue is also a touch bright for me but I can live with it!


----------



## Richy (Oct 28, 2013)

Me too, I can't stand that blue... After some time, my eyes begin to hurt. But well, that's your decision (to change the colours or not).


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Oct 28, 2013)

I agree with Wassili that everything looks highlighted, but I assume it's mostly because I'm not used to it.


----------



## cubernya (Oct 28, 2013)

Learn to use border-collapse on the menu 

For me, the blue is a bit bright (I liked it better before), and the front page is still a bit tight (although my monitor is 1024x600). Would it be possible to have the option of removing the Facebook sidebar? I know I'm already connected, so for me that's just a waste of space.


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 28, 2013)

Aw man this blue sucks. And OCD is screaming at me that the avatars and usernames on the posts AREN'T CENTERED!


----------



## aceofspades98 (Oct 28, 2013)

I would prefer bright pink, but that's just me. The blue is a bit bright, but I wouldn't mind it if everything was that same shade and not just that little part.


----------



## cubizh (Oct 28, 2013)

Whatever the colors and/or CSS you use, it won't change the content and the fact that this forum and wiki are the best source of information and debate for this community, and I appreciate everything pjk and all the contributors and mods do.
So for me, any non-repugnant color scheme and theme (the sorts of yellow on white, purple on blue or lime on yellow) will be fine.


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 28, 2013)

IDK I like the old colors better. This blue makes my eyes hurt.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 28, 2013)

I like blue, but it's just too bright, and honestly hard to read. I'd like a darker shade (or the gray back (or both, as separate themes)).


----------



## kcl (Oct 28, 2013)

I think it looks nice. The blue doesn't bother me.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 28, 2013)

am I the only one who likes the new blue more than the old one ?


----------



## kcl (Oct 28, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> am I the only one who likes the new blue more than the old one ?



Nope. I'm with you there.


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 29, 2013)

Well actually I'm kinda getting used to it. It's not bad. It's just weird to me since I'm so used to the old one.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 29, 2013)

It just seems very exposed.


----------



## elrog (Oct 29, 2013)

Is it just me, or does the blue color actually darken once you sign in?

I think it would be cool if users could customize the colors they see when viewing the forums. If it is a lot of work to do that though then don't bother with it.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Oct 30, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> am I the only one who likes the new blue more than the old one ?





kclejeune said:


> Nope. I'm with you there.



Me too


----------



## Ross The Boss (Oct 30, 2013)

the forum looks sexier now  it goes well with my browser theme.


----------



## TDM (Oct 30, 2013)

elrog said:


> Is it just me, or does the blue color actually darken once you sign in?


Yep. I just opened an incognito window (I log in automatically in normal windows) and it had the new theme. When I sign in it's the old theme.


----------



## KongShou (Oct 30, 2013)

i like the new one better


----------



## pjk (Oct 31, 2013)

elrog said:


> Is it just me, or does the blue color actually darken once you sign in?
> 
> I think it would be cool if users could customize the colors they see when viewing the forums. If it is a lot of work to do that though then don't bother with it.





TDM said:


> Yep. I just opened an incognito window (I log in automatically in normal windows) and it had the new theme. When I sign in it's the old theme.


Go here:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/profile.php?do=editoptions

And under Forum Skin choose: "Use Forum Default", then click Save.

The default style is the new theme, though others may have it set to another.


----------



## YddEd (Oct 31, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> am I the only one who likes the new blue more than the old one ?


I also like the new blue more.


----------



## TDM (Oct 31, 2013)

pjk said:


> Go here:
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/profile.php?do=editoptions
> 
> And under Forum Skin choose: "Use Forum Default", then click Save.
> ...


I've already done that. I prefer the new theme, except


Lchu613 said:


> OCD is screaming at me that the avatars and usernames on the posts AREN'T CENTERED!


----------



## Logical101 (Oct 31, 2013)

I dont have a problem with this shade of blue, but the old blue means speedsolving to me not the new one


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't like the white outlines at the buttons around the top. Also, the blue on gray on the homescreen is weird, and the names and other info to the left of a post need to be centered.
I think that once I adjust to the new shade of blue it's going to look better, but it's a little strange now


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah, I didn't get the entire new theme until today

The spacing/layout in the user info section seems wrong to me


----------



## rj (Oct 31, 2013)

I like, except that avatars aren't centered.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 31, 2013)

You found a way to deal with my problem of spending too much time on this site, just had to change the blues to something that makes my eyes hurt!


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 31, 2013)

oo more stuff changde, i rike it


----------



## JasonK (Oct 31, 2013)

So I just got the whole new theme. This blue is just disgusting. Is there any way to change it?

Also, were there always weird white borders on the bar at the top? (With the Home, Forum, Wiki etc. buttons)


----------



## Wassili (Oct 31, 2013)

Customizable theme please?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 31, 2013)

This is lovely.


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 31, 2013)

Well I like the blue! Considering it it my favorite color. 

I really do like the new theme Patrick, it's more modern for sure and gets a thumbs up from me.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 31, 2013)

I seem to recall that an old default years ago on SpeedSolving.com was more this shade of blue than the previous darker one. To me it feels kind of like it went back to the way it was - I find it comfortable, like coming home.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 31, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> I seem to recall that an old default years ago on SpeedSolving.com was more this shade of blue than the previous darker one. To me it feels kind of like it went back to the way it was - I find it comfortable, like coming home.



I had this exact thought. It was a change at first but it's definitely familiar in a sense.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 31, 2013)

The last time you changed the theme, I easily changed back to the older one by selecting it in a drop-down menu at the very bottom left of the page. Right now I cannot do this since the only options are this current theme or the mobile version.


----------



## Veerexx (Oct 31, 2013)

The new theme only just registered for me, and I like it! The new icons are great, but I think the blue makes it slightly harder to see things as it is not a definitive colour in my eyes... Not that that is a real thing.
Anyway, yeah, I like it!


----------



## pjk (Nov 1, 2013)

qqwref said:


> I like blue, but it's just too bright, and honestly hard to read. I'd like a darker shade (or the gray back (or both, as separate themes)).


Can you post a screenshot of what is too bright? I will definitely dim it down.



Kirjava said:


> Yeah, I didn't get the entire new theme until today
> 
> The spacing/layout in the user info section seems wrong to me


Can you post a screenshot of what you mean?



JasonK said:


> So I just got the whole new theme. This blue is just disgusting. Is there any way to change it?
> 
> Also, were there always weird white borders on the bar at the top? (With the Home, Forum, Wiki etc. buttons)


What makes it disgusting? Can you recommend a similar, better color? As for the white borders, I'll resolve that now.

Please keep the suggestions/comments coming so we can improve it. Thanks.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 1, 2013)

pjk said:


> Can you post a screenshot of what you mean?



It may be just because I'm not used to it, but it feels a bit cramped, and the lack of centering for avatar and username doesn't help.

I played about a bit, centering with some extra spacing seems to look a lot better to me.


----------



## KongShou (Nov 1, 2013)

i too request centering of username and avatar on the left


----------



## cubizh (Nov 1, 2013)

I think most of the issues mentioned refer to the alignment of this part:






The name, desc, logo are aligned to the left, when it would be probably better to have it aligned centered.

Also please notice the Location is not indenting properly (as it was before) which makes it a bit harder to read.

One other issue I have on Ubuntu (which is probably due to font issues alone, because it shows on both Firefox and Chromium, and not on either of them on Windows, but I decided to share here anyway) is the WCA profile link is not aligning properly:


----------



## Carson (Nov 1, 2013)

A very small list of random suggestions:



I don't see any blue that I really dislike, but there are MANY different shades. Perhaps cut down the number of blues in the header?
Is there a reason the hover state of the "more" button is different than the rest of the navigation?
I was never "in love" with the little tab above the "active" button, but I think it looks a little more out of place with the new colors.


----------



## pjk (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions guys.


----------

